# Hummingbird moth....



## Colleen (Sep 26, 2021)

This was on our back patio last week. Unfortunately, he was dead. We're pretty sure he died because here in AZ we keep the perimeter of our houses sprayed to keep critters from coming inside the house. I guess our pest control is still working. I was sad to see it just lying there. It was huge. I've never seen one here in AZ and from what I've read, they're very rare to see at all.


----------



## Tommy (Sep 27, 2021)

We get the tiny hummingbird moth (_Hemaris thysbe)_ at our home during the summer months along with actual hummingbirds. Amazing little impersonators. 


_
_


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)

I had one of these many years ago in my garden during the day. I took a picture of it with my 35 millimeter camera, thankfully I had film in it.

 Had to take it to Foto Mat, wait 24 hours for developing, go back and pick up the prints, take the picture to the library (no Internet back then) and look it up.   

One book said it was a proboscis moth. The nose only comes out when it's feeding .


----------

